# My LACS Ibanez was stolen



## DevinShidaker (Oct 15, 2010)

*UNLESS YOU HAVE INFORMATION ON THE STOLEN GUITAR DO NOT POST TO THIS THREAD UNLESS YOU WANT TO BE BANNED.*


Hey guys, I played a show in Syracuse, New York, last night, and at some point after our set, my LACS Ibanez RGD 7 was stolen. I play in a band called Oceano and we are on tour with Whitechapel. It took me a while to get this guitar and it has a lot of sentimental value to me, and it isn't something I can replace. If anybody in that area can keep an eye out for it, the serial number is LA031910, or RGD031910 (it had 2 serial stickers). It is matte black with a dimarzio crunch lab in the bridge and a liquifire in the neck. it has an RG control layout, with a lo-pro edge 7 tremolo. here is one of the only pictures I have of it.






I have already talked to the local band that played, as well as the promoter for the show, and nobody has seen it. Please help me find my guitar, just knowing that somebody else is doing god knows what with it right now is making me insane


----------



## NickB11 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow thats terrible man...I really hope you get it back. People that steal are the worst. I will keep an eye out for you on craigslist and ebay. If I see anything I will let you know ASAP. Really hope you get her back man


----------



## jymellis (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck dude, i think i just cried


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll post this on all my facebook pages man. I'd give a picture around to any guitar stores in that area too, because you never know this cunt might be dumb enough to try and sell it in one of them. Majorly gutted for you, a LACS of all things  Hope you get it back.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn man that sucks, sorry to hear it


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 15, 2010)

Man I am sorry to hear that. Hopefully somebody can retrieve it for you. People from this site have helped people get their stolen goods back so you never know.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 15, 2010)

That's fucking garbage man. I hope they catch the asshole(s) that did it. Isn't there a site you can go to that you can search whole swaths of Craiglist ads for items? Instead of having to go area to area? 

I sincerely hope you get it back, and get some people tuned up for it.


----------



## Origin (Oct 15, 2010)

...What the fuck?!?

That's horrible but the thief is an idiot for stealing a unique guitar. It's realistic to hope that it gets recovered in that sense; all the best dude...that guit looks fucking incredible.


----------



## Origin (Oct 15, 2010)

orb451 said:


> That's fucking garbage man. I hope they catch the asshole(s) that did it. Isn't there a site you can go to that you can search whole swaths of Craiglist ads for items? Instead of having to go area to area?
> 
> I sincerely hope you get it back, and get some people tuned up for it.



allofcraigs.com


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll post this around on my band's pages. We have the ears of 30,000 or so people, so hopefully someone will recognize it.


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2010)

A couple guys on here I know from or near Syracuse:

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: sepherus

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: justinspaulding

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Mr Violence

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Used666

...might be able to help you out.


----------



## Hollowman (Oct 15, 2010)

man that sucks. sorry to hear that, I really hope some decent person on here spots it for you and you get it back.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 15, 2010)

To think that there are people out there who actually think that stealing someone's prized possession is OK?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll keep my eyes peeled on my daily CL/Forum/eBay sweeps. 

*CALL ALL GUITAR SHOPS, MUSIC SUPPLIERS, TECHS, LUTHIERS, AND PAWNSHOPS IN AN HOUR RADIUS!*


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 15, 2010)

I will check Craigslist everyday, and tell everyone I know in Colombus. Have faith man! It will come back I bet.


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2010)

Craigslook.com lets you setup a search that'll send you daily notifications for any results nationally with the terms you put in there. Might not hurt to rig one up for LACS or RGDs until this shows up.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 15, 2010)

Randy said:


> Craigslook.com lets you setup a search that'll send you daily notifications for any results nationally with the terms you put in there. Might not hurt to rig one up for LACS or RGDs until this shows up.


 
i bet the douchebag that stole it doesnt know a LACS from a GIO


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2010)

That sucks, Devin.


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2010)

Probably not. Or even if he did, he's not stupid enough to post it as an LACS. For what a regular RGD goes for, he'll probably put it up for that IF he puts on on Craigslist. What's more likely is that he wants it for himself, private trade or pawn.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Devin, you should really post this on The Gear Page, Rig Talk, Harmony Central, and Jemsite. I there has to be plenty of guys hunting for used LACS, so it would be best if they knew this was stolen before it's picked up and ends up in someone's collection.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn, those LACS get stolen a lot 
I'm sorry, dude 
I'd freak out if somebody would steal a LACS from me


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 15, 2010)

FUCK MAN. I just died inside seeing this title, I was thinking either you or Jake. Fuck, some people are just too low to describe. Hope it gets back to you in the same condition you last saw it.


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 15, 2010)

I hate reading threads like this - I hope that you get your guitar back, and that the dipshit who stole it falls into a tree chipper, feet first.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 15, 2010)

God dammit Mr. Shickadance! This sucks so much ass!

I've posted it on facebook. That's all I can do, I'm afraid....


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 15, 2010)

There is the chance that some kid stole it and will hold on to it. If not, its likely that it will turn up in a pawn shop or guitar shop somewhere. The good news is that its obviously yours and that no matter who ends up with it, as long as you know about it, you can reclaim it.


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 15, 2010)

Now of course I would like to find your guitar, however if someone else does AND you find out who did it, then Please save a piece for me. I fucking hate people who steal. I would have no problem taking a finger a day off them or worse. Yes much worse sounds good. Fucking low life thief's. Chop them up and flush them down the shitter a piece at a time. Fuck this pisses me off!

Someone stole my 1962 Gibson SG about 20 years ago. My buddy found them and got my guitar back. I pray, in my own way, that you get yours back too. Fuck! Stupid question I suppose, but does the club have video of inside or outsdie the club? Did anyone you know shoot videos at the club? etc. 

You guys know, and please excuse me sir, I am not saying this to further anger you, know that please.

Insurance is cheap as hell for this kind of stuff. You spend more on a stomp box or guitar straps//

Pawn Shops
Areas where drug additics hang out
High Schools
Police Report


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 15, 2010)

What a fucking PoS. Seriously, sodomize that motherfucker when you find him.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 16, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> Insurance is cheap as hell for this kind of stuff. You spend more on a stomp box or guitar straps//



Some insurance brokers won't run riders on guitars for the reason that they do disappear to often in bars and whatnot, mine for example.

Sucks your axe was stolen, I'll do what I can ,but it is not much as I am nowhere near the area.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sorry man.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 16, 2010)

Randy or Max, is there any way any of you guys can repost this on any of those other forums? I have very limited internet access right now (I'm on tour until the end of the month), and I'm currently posting from my phone, and those sites are being a pain in the ass to join on a cell phone. If I was home right now I would be nonstop searching, but I can't and it sucks. I'm just hoping it gets recovered. Mainly though, I hope some douchebag kid isn't at home abusing it, covering it with stickers, trying to refinish it etc... I'm going to have nightmares about it. If anybody needs my contact info, PM me please. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow dude - that just blows. I'm gonna keep my eye out on the net.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> Randy or Max, is there any way any of you guys can repost this on any of those other forums? I have very limited internet access right now (I'm on tour until the end of the month), and I'm currently posting from my phone, and those sites are being a pain in the ass to join on a cell phone. If I was home right now I would be nonstop searching, but I can't and it sucks. I'm just hoping it gets recovered. Mainly though, I hope some douchebag kid isn't at home abusing it, covering it with stickers, trying to refinish it etc... I'm going to have nightmares about it. If anybody needs my contact info, PM me please. Thanks for all of your help.



Just posted on Jemsite, HC, and Ibby Forum.

Stolen LACS! - Jemsite
Stolen Ibanez LACS! - Harmony Central Forums
http://forum.ibanez.com/default.aspx?g=posts&m=469423&#469423

I'll post some more either tonight, or early tomorrow.


----------



## paintkilz (Oct 16, 2010)

I didn't thibk you guys were gonna keep playing 7s. We played and partied with you here last time you played des moines and nick said he wouldn't play a 7.


Good to see that you are. Sucks what happened.


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 16, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> Some insurance brokers won't run riders on guitars for the reason that they do disappear to often in bars and whatnot, mine for example.


 
Your guitar was ripped? or your insurance co. won't insure your gear out of the home/car? I hope not the first, please tell me that did not happen to you too.

Worth a phone call to ask your insurance co. guys. The call is probably free. Someone in the insurance biz will insure it, that I am sure of. And for less than the cost to replace a LACS, in addition to the hell he is going through right now. The low lifes grab a gear bag or your Axe-Fx etc. and the insurance really starts to look like a bargain...


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 16, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> There is the chance that some kid stole it and will hold on to it. If not, its likely that it will turn up in a pawn shop or guitar shop somewhere. The good news is that its obviously yours and that no matter who ends up with it, as long as you know about it, you can reclaim it.



+1 Trust me, nobody knows this more than Adam and I.


----------



## emperor_black (Oct 16, 2010)

Totally sucks!!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 16, 2010)

fuck man im sorry.  good luck getting this back


----------



## Moltar (Oct 16, 2010)

Isn't this the RGD with the 25.5" scale? Sorry to hear of this...


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 16, 2010)

Was it stolen from inside the place or outside? Try and get ahold of the door guys and ask em if anyone came out with any gear that may have looked suspicious, you never know. Makes me want to get that chip for all my gear. Have faith that it will find its way back to its rightful owner and do all that you can to let everyone know. If it goes up for sale publicly then theres a strong chance someone will catch wind of its sale and report to you somehow or maybe some asshole will try using it at a gig and someone will see it or catch wind. Chances are that someone who normally couldnt even afford a regular one took it and when their friends and family see it, they will seriously wonder how and where they got it from. You seem like a good guy who doesnt deserve this. The person that took it wont be able to keep their mouth shut and somehow word of its whereabouts may surface.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 16, 2010)

fuck man, that is bad. at least it's an unique guitar, so it won't just disappear through ebay or anything alike without any notice.

all the best of luck, man!

whoever gets at the kid that stole it...for fucks sake, punch his face till infinity.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 16, 2010)

shitsøn;2178685 said:


> fuck man, that is bad. at least it's an unique guitar, so it won't just disappear through ebay or anything alike without any notice.
> 
> all the best of luck, man!
> 
> whoever gets at the kid that stole it...for fucks sake, punch his face till infinity.



I vote for punching hits nuts till infinity...at least then he won't be able to create any bastard, thieving offspring.

That sucks man, I'll try and keep an eyeball on ebay/CL as well. I'm not sure if I missed it reading through the thread, but did you have the serial number written down and get a police report filed? I think you need that to verify its your's should it turn up in a pawnshop / listing...


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 16, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just posted on Jemsite, HC, and Ibby Forum.
> 
> Stolen LACS! - Jemsite
> Stolen Ibanez LACS! - Harmony Central Forums
> ...




I posted a thread on The Gear Page as well:

STOLEN: Ibanez LACS RGD 7-string (last seen: Syracuse, NY) - The Gear Page

They're usually pretty good about making stolen gear threads into a sticky so hopefully this will get some attention and maybe one of the locals can help you find it if it goes to a pawn shop.  Sorry to hear about this bro, that sucks so badly.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 16, 2010)

Randy said:


> Craigslook.com lets you setup a search that'll send you daily notifications for any results nationally with the terms you put in there. Might not hurt to rig one up for LACS or RGDs until this shows up.



correction: its just Craiglook.com

good luck on finding it. I really hope you find it its gorgeous


----------



## kmanick (Oct 16, 2010)

wow that sucks
I feel for you
but something exactly like this happened to a guy over on CharvelsUSA.com a few months ago and it showed up on a local ebay (not the full one, it was like an Ebay classifieds?) ,someone on the forum spotted it, and he got it back and the guy got arrested so keep the faith. 
His was an original 1983 San Dimas charvel (irreplacable) so he was just freaking out.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll definitely be keeping a look out for you, brother. I've posted to Facebook so for now I've done everything in my power to help you. I know how stoked you were when you told me you were getting this.


----------



## DC23 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll also keep my eyes out for any craigslist/kijiji/ebay ads that pop up in the next little while. If the guy tries to get rid of it over a classifieds/internet auction site, I'm sure all of us will spot it. However, I can't really help as I'm in Canada. So hopefully some kind folks in that area keep an eye out at local pawn shops/GCs, etc.

Best of luck and we will do whatever we can to help you out! I can't stand people that steal someone else's gear. Get a job and buy your own like the rest of us, don't jack someone's beloved instrument that they worked their ass of to get.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 16, 2010)

awww man..... so sorry to hear that. if it makes its way to the east coast, i'll let you know : (


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 16, 2010)

That sucks!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 16, 2010)

I just posted it on Ultimate Guitar(I know a lot of them are assholes, but I think that they'll want to help out a fellow guitarist) and Gaia(There's actually a lot of musicians on the site), I wish I could help more. 

My question is who the hell thinks it's okay to steal something, let alone a guitar that was special made for someone? Stealing is a pet peeve of mine, it just isn't right.

Here's hoping you get your guitar back.


----------



## xJeremiahx (Oct 16, 2010)

Posted up on a bunch of FB's and I'll keep an eye out at shops/CL etc.


----------



## gui94 (Oct 16, 2010)

Fuck man, sucks to hear that. I fell in love with your guitar the first time I saw it, I can't imagine how you feel right now. If I see her showing up on an ad, ebay, etc I'll report it and pm you straight away!

Cheers, and good luck, man


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 16, 2010)

Have you filed a police report?


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope you find your guitar, and the ass hat that took it burns in a special reserved place in hell.


----------



## Jogeta (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish you a speedy guitar recovery!


----------



## Mr Violence (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll ask all the venue guys, I know them well. I'll keep an eye out and post it everywhere man.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm weeping.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 16, 2010)

Sucks. 
Passed this on to the Dean forums.


----------



## Inazone (Oct 16, 2010)

The same thing happened a month or so ago here when my drummer's other band played with Katatonia - someone stole two of Katatonia's guitars while the various bands were going back and forth between backstage and their various vehicles. These were pretty rare guitars (I forget what brand, but something very uncommon in the US) and the idiot(s) put one or both up on eBay as one-day auctions. The police were notified, and at least one of the guitars was recovered.

In other words, all hope is not lost. Musicians tend to look out for one another, so posting on forums is one of the best things you can do. Good luck!


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 16, 2010)

anyone selling a rare or custom guitar is an idiot, also an idiot for not checking to see if it is rare or not, but then again a thief is a thief. only if stolen and never advertised or sold do we know that some scum bag musician stole it.

fuck sakes i hate this shit, and i fear it happening all the time, i wonder if my insurance on my gear is covered by thefts at clubs/bars/venues


----------



## Xaios (Oct 16, 2010)

As an insurance broker, I can tell you that a *typical* insurance rider won't cover instruments used professionally, but the coverage is generally available for a higher premium.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 17, 2010)

I need to file a police report but I'm honestly a little unsure on how to do it, I've never been in this situation before. Still no luck


----------



## RideFour15 (Oct 17, 2010)

Inazone said:


> The same thing happened a month or so ago here when my drummer's other band played with Katatonia - someone stole two of Katatonia's guitars while the various bands were going back and forth between backstage and their various vehicles. These were pretty rare guitars (I forget what brand, but something very uncommon in the US) and the idiot(s) put one or both up on eBay as one-day auctions. The police were notified, and at least one of the guitars was recovered.
> 
> In other words, all hope is not lost. Musicians tend to look out for one another, so posting on forums is one of the best things you can do. Good luck!



They were also guitars that were going to be given away in a contest when the tour was over.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 17, 2010)

Spoke with Scott (one of the admins on TGP) and he made the thread a sticky over there and said they try to leave up stolen sticky threads for at least 90 days so hopefully some of the NY locals will see it and keep their eyes peeled for you man.  Really hope you recover your guitar bro, losing your gear to a thief is absolutely awful.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 17, 2010)

I posted this in another thread (Jake's LACS) but I want to say it again:

It's not like these LACS guitars, or any piece of gear for that matter, fall from trees. It's difficult enough to survive as an artist/musician even without people stealing all your stuff. Whoever stole Devin's guitar is a huge jackass.

And then there are those who say stuff like: "Ah whatever he got that guitar for free. He shouldn't complain that much, he'll get a new one right away!"
I hate it when people assume that just because you're endorsed with a company it means that you get everything for free. NOT true! You're lucky if you get the occasional free (MAYBE custom) guitar or whatever but usually it's just a big discount on things.


----------



## Skanky (Oct 17, 2010)

Regardless of how the guitar was acquired, whoever stole it is a complete douchebag loser and deserves WHATEVER punishment is doled out to him when he gets caught.

Theives are the scum of the earth.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 17, 2010)

Guitarholic said:


> I posted this in another thread (Jake's LACS) but I want to say it again:
> 
> It's not like these LACS guitars, or any piece of gear for that matter, fall from trees. It's difficult enough to survive as an artist/musician even without people stealing all your stuff. Whoever stole Devin's guitar is a huge jackass.
> 
> ...



Yep, and it's not like reporting it stolen to Ibanez is going to make them go "No problem boss, we'll get another LACS built for you this week!" They're not really known for kicking out LACS stuff on the chop chop....   Anything being stolen sucks, but stuff that is not easily replaced is just brutal, I really feel for Devin.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 17, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> I need to file a police report but I'm honestly a little unsure on how to do it, I've never been in this situation before. Still no luck



Arg, definitely should have called them on the night it happened but what you need to do RIGHT NOW is call the cops local to the area (Syracuse or the specific town you were in when you had the gig) and file the report ASAP. They would have sent a cop to the venue to fill out the police report but if you're not there anymore I'm sure they would do it over the phone. You REALLY need to do it right away though man, the longer you wait the harder it will be for them to do anything. If you haven't reported it as stolen to the police and it turns up there isn't as much that they can do for you.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, I definitely won't be getting another LACS from them. I'm not high enough on the endorser list to really get one, I just kind of lucked out getting it. I hope whoever has it is at least taking care of it. If I get it back and it's beat up I'm going to kill somebody.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 17, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Arg, definitely should have called them on the night it happened but what you need to do RIGHT NOW is call the cops local to the area (Syracuse or the specific town you were in when you had the gig) and file the report ASAP. They would have sent a cop to the venue to fill out the police report but if you're not there anymore I'm sure they would do it over the phone. You REALLY need to do it right away though man, the longer you wait the harder it will be for them to do anything. If you haven't reported it as stolen to the police and it turns up there isn't as much that they can do for you.



I would have called them that night but I didn't even notice it was gone until the next day, like I said, it was a VERY hectic day with the rain and just overall cramped spots. trying to find the phone number right now.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 17, 2010)

Called, waiting to be called back (stolen property apparently isn't a high priority for the syracuse police)


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh make sure next time you get a guitar, to put your name and phone number in the cavity of the guitar so it's easily identifiable as your property, write it in sharpie or something so it'd be hard to erase. 

I'm really sorry this happened man.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 17, 2010)

Next time get your name put on the headstock like Dino Cazares. I know some people I told about it on facebook are spreading the word.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 17, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Yep, and it's not like reporting it stolen to Ibanez is going to make them go "No problem boss, we'll get another LACS built for you this week!" They're not really known for kicking out LACS stuff on the chop chop....   Anything being stolen sucks, but stuff that is not easily replaced is just brutal, I really feel for Devin.



Exactly right Matt!
The reason why they can't kick out guitars on the chop chop is because the LA custom shop deals with almost all of the guitars custom build for the artists on the Ibanez roster. There are only a few custom guitars that are made in Japan.
And I don't think most people here know just how small the LACS team is! It's only a handful of people. 

I really hope someone is stupid enough to sell it on craigslist or ebay soon Devin.


----------



## Kidneythief (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry for your loss I hope you can recover it somehow. Or the fucker who stole it gets both arms broken...or worse.

Not intending to flame, but how the hell doesn't anyone notice, that theyr guitar is missing??? How many do you have with you? I mean fuck...or maybe that is just me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 17, 2010)

Kidneythief said:


> Not intending to flame, but how the hell doesn't anyone notice, that theyr guitar is missing??? How many do you have with you? I mean fuck...or maybe that is just me.


 
Professional musicians have a lot on their minds. It's a hectic lifestyle and they have to juggle a lot of shit. They can't keep an eye on all their gear al the time, especially when theres a lot of people moving about doing their own shit.


----------



## Kidneythief (Oct 17, 2010)

Still don't get it sorry, but like I said that's just the way I function...would have made the police thing a bit easier for them if they notice that something is missing right away. And they could have called them sooner...and after that post it on forums. But okay I shut up now.

Crossing fingers though that the guitar will get back to you.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 17, 2010)

Kidneythief said:


> Still don't get it sorry, but like I said that's just the way I function...would have made the police thing a bit easier for them if they notice that something is missing right away. And they could have called them sooner...and after that post it on forums. But okay I shut up now.
> 
> Crossing fingers though that the guitar will get back to you.



See, even the KIDNEYTHIEF wouldn't steal an LACS.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Oct 17, 2010)

This is fucking horrible. I will spread the word on my networks.


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 18, 2010)

wow dude that's really shitty news and I do feel for you,
I wish you all the best and hope you can hunt it down


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 18, 2010)

Kidneythief said:


> Sorry for your loss I hope you can recover it somehow. Or the fucker who stole it gets both arms broken...or worse.
> 
> Not intending to flame, but how the hell doesn't anyone notice, that theyr guitar is missing??? How many do you have with you? I mean fuck...or maybe that is just me.



I'm usually very good at keeping track of everything, but sometimes it gets very hectic. That show was stupid with how little space there was, so all of our gear was kind of scattered about with other bands stuff, also, it was raining so we were trying to get everything in the trailer as quickly as possible, not to mention venue attendants were helping load, so not everything was carried out by us, which makes something very easy to overlook. And on top of that, there are a ton of kids outside waiting to talk to you, and I'm not about to be an asshole and say no, even if I am busy. Being a full time touring musician is one of the most difficult and stressful jobs out there sometimes. The easiest part is playing, believe me.

Still no word on the guitar yet, but thanks to everybody still for helping me find it!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 18, 2010)

This really sucks! I hope you find it!
I had an old Charvel San Dimas that was stolen from a show years ago that was never recovered and I still miss it to this day. Best of luck man!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 18, 2010)

Well I just talked to the police, and it looks like I can't file a police report unless I'm there in person because of the dollar value of the guitar. Thanks for nothing Syracuse Police


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 18, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> Well I just talked to the police, and it looks like I can't file a police report unless I'm there in person because of the dollar value of the guitar. Thanks for nothing Syracuse Police


 
So you can't do it until you finish the tour? Thats fucking weak.


----------



## JoeyCranksMetal (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out on Ebay Australia just in case the 3rd gen incestial bastard tries to sell it internationally. 

Goodluck brother!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 18, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> So you can't do it until you finish the tour? Thats fucking weak.



I can't report it stolen until the next time I'm in Syracuse, and I have no idea when that will be. I'm a musician, I don't have money to drive all the way out there when I'm home.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 19, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> I can't report it stolen until the next time I'm in Syracuse, and I have no idea when that will be. I'm a musician, I don't have money to drive all the way out there when I'm home.


 
Thats fucked up.


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Oct 19, 2010)

if you have a local guitar center go in and give them them the info with serials and all that, the will send out a company wide email to be on the look out for these things if someone comes in trying to sell/trade them.


----------



## stevo1 (Oct 19, 2010)

just start killing people! hahaha


----------



## Dudejetfighter (Oct 19, 2010)

Thats horrible!! 
but if it makes you feel better i love your band


----------



## jtm45 (Oct 19, 2010)

That's really sad bro' 
Hope it turns up and you get it back somehow!

Great guitar too!
I was just saying to someone on here yesterday that i'd love one of these with a Lo-Pro instead of the Edge-Zero trem. Great combination

Good luck with tracking her down man!


----------



## msalazar (Oct 20, 2010)

my truck got broke into tonight at my house while i was watching tv and they took my carvin 727, fucking bummed.


----------



## meisterjager (Oct 20, 2010)

msalazar said:


> my truck got broke into tonight at my house while i was watching tv and they took my carvin 727, fucking bummed.


 
Fuck this shit


----------



## narrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

EDIT: NVM


----------



## Razzy (Oct 20, 2010)

narrocks said:


> Hey everybody, check this thread out. I think there's something misterious going down there, because there's NO PICTURES and stuff of that ibanez lacs etc.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...d/134570-ibanez-custom-s-series-7-string.html



1.) That's an S series.

2.) That's Buz from Unearth, lol


----------



## narrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry dudes. Tried to help somehow


----------



## sepherus (Oct 23, 2010)

Just noticed this post thanks to Randy. Since I'm a local I'll keep my eyes open personlly. I'll also ask some if the people who worked the show the promoter may have forgotten to ask. Matt is a good guy, but I know he works his ass off. 
This is the first time I've heard of this happening in my city at a show and it makes me feel like shit. I know back quite a few years ago there was a certain band who would steal from practice spaces... But they got what was there's. I'm sure this creep will too.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Oct 23, 2010)

That is really shitty man, and I'm sorry for the loss. I live in Syracuse, we have about 4 or 5 local shops within half hour of the city. I'll call around and give them a heads up. Same with craigslist, I'm sure someone is going to try and score cash from it. I'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## HEXagramX (Nov 18, 2010)

Dude! Was that show right after you guys played in Mass? THATS FUCKED UP!


----------



## jimmylovesibbys (Nov 21, 2010)

thats shitty as fuck man. ill keep my eyes peeled all over craigslist


----------



## syndrone (Nov 26, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!

man, i feel so sorry for you  i hope that beauty will be found and will be returned to you again....!!
and if you find out who did that to you, tear him apart and spit into his ass from above. 

wtf, stealing someone`s guitar is even worse than fucking his wife......


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 26, 2010)

syndrone said:


> wtf, stealing someone`s guitar is even worse than fucking his wife......


 
Dunno about that.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 29, 2010)

You don't steal another man's guitar... It ain't right. It's just one of those rules.

Hope you get her back, man.


----------



## Necris (Nov 29, 2010)

sepsis311 said:


> if you do decide to play a nicer guitar live, throw your ipod touch in one of the pouches of the case. surely the theif will find it and try to turn it on. with apple's new findme free software, you'll find the person who stole it before the police do, so you can beat the f*ck out of them, and hopefully get your guitar back, minus the cost of a golf club.


 Or in the event that actually happened, contact the police, let them know where the guitar is and let them handle it. Getting your guitar back doesn't mean much if you're charged with assault.


----------



## alfred (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry for you dude, it's such a nice guitar! I cannot help you but I hope you'll meet your due as soon as possible.

Regards.


----------



## AustinxAtomic (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry about losing the guitar, hope you find it man.
I love your band, you guys killed it in Nashville.


----------



## Quinny (Dec 5, 2010)

That's terrible, can't imagine the feeling after a gig when realising it's gone.  Unlikely a thief would make the effort but you never know, will keep 'em peeled on the UK/Europe sites. Hope you get it back one day....


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out in my area of NY.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah, as for leaving the guitar at home, I got it while I was on tour, so it's never been to my house. I didn't really play it live, I just had it with me. I always planned on leaving it at home so something like this wouldn't happen, but as you can see it never made it to my house.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 5, 2010)

Someone in the area should make flyers. I know its normally something done for pets and children but its worth a shot.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 11, 2010)

*Ok guys, that's enough bullshit. If you have an update on the stolen guitar post it, otherwise keep it to yourself*


----------



## Blood Ghost (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey, it's been a couple weeks now, any news on the guitar yet Devin?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 5, 2011)

nothing at all, still 
I have a feeling whoever snatched it is going to hold on to it for a while.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

This shit STILL makes me mad. And I'm still keeping an eye out.


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Stories like these make me cringe.

If someone stole my guitar, I really don't know how I would handle it.

:c


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just come back on to the site after a few months and I read this...

So sad, really hope someone manages to track her down for you man...


----------



## Born4metal85 (Feb 11, 2011)

I just hate these situations!!!!!! How the fßck can someone just stole a guitar!!! Whahhh!!!
Having a guitar is not just about playing music. The guitar is your "best friend". Always with you when life is bad or with you at the best moments as well.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 11, 2011)

Any updates on this? the person who stole it must of sold it or parted it out by now.

Also, any info on guitars that have been stolen from other musicians (Dino, Adrian Smith) that have been recovered?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 12, 2011)

Nothing at all, at this point I think whoever stole it kept it. Because I had people all over new york with their eyes open, and I have been constantly hunting all over craigslist and ebay.


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Also, any info on guitars that have been stolen from other musicians (Dino, Adrian Smith) that have been recovered?



Dino recently did get back two of his guitars from a guy in Poland, Sebastian has the details on it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 14, 2011)

Rick said:


> Dino recently did get back two of his guitars from a guy in Poland, Sebastian has the details on it.



I think I remember seeing that for sale thread, fuck, they ended up in Poland


----------



## Gemmeadia (Feb 14, 2011)

That sucks man, im sorry. Oceano was my favorite band for awhile when Depths came out


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 14, 2011)

technomancer said:


> *Ok guys, that's enough bullshit. If you have an update on the stolen guitar post it, otherwise keep it to yourself*



Maybe no one saw this, But every time you bump this thread, Devin probably thinks its someone with info on his guitar.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 14, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Maybe no one saw this, But every time you bump this thread, Devin probably thinks its someone with info on his guitar.



Yep, I do.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 25, 2011)

Holy fucking shit.

Our english class had students visiting from the states, and I knew there was a bell ringing when I was told they was from Syracuse! D:

Should have asked them if they knew anything about it, since one of them actually was a metal fan. At least I got his facebook, so I'll ask him later.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 13, 2011)

WTF?!? why would someone steal a guitar -.- thats just BS man. I hope you find the bastard hunt him down and skin him alive then shove him ass first down on a pole and let his weight drag him down whilst he screams skinlessly at you  and when he gets to the end set him on fire and turn the damn poel on its side and play a bitching ass guitar solo on his corpse
but make sure to clean your shoes after 
Find that bastard!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 14, 2011)

Please, for the LOVE OF GOD, DON'T POST IN THIS THREAD UNLESS YOU HAVE INFO ON MY GUITAR.


----------



## Machva (Mar 22, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> Hey guys, I played a show in Syracuse, New York, last night, and at some point after our set, my LACS Ibanez RGD 7 was stolen. I play in a band called Oceano and we are on tour with Whitechapel. It took me a while to get this guitar and it has a lot of sentimental value to me, and it isn't something I can replace. If anybody in that area can keep an eye out for it, the serial number is LA031910, or RGD031910 (it had 2 serial stickers). It is matte black with a dimarzio crunch lab in the bridge and a liquifire in the neck. it has an RG control layout, with a lo-pro edge 7 tremolo. here is one of the only pictures I have of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hah you're the guy from ibanez homepage pic


----------



## habicore_5150 (Mar 22, 2011)

kinda sad how nobody follows this below quote



envenomedcky said:


> Please, for the LOVE OF GOD, DON'T POST IN THIS THREAD UNLESS YOU HAVE INFO ON MY GUITAR.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Machva said:


> hah you're the guy from ibanez homepage pic



YEP. THANKS FOR THE HELP.


----------



## Whitechapel7 (Mar 23, 2011)

man that sucks. some fuck ass college kid decided to steal my six string out of my suburban because it was an expensive one. when i went up to the counter, the owner's wife said somebody stole the guitar out of my truck/suv. anyways, his worst idea(s) that day were:
1. stealing my only guitar
2. not wearing a belt (he could hardly run)
and.....
3. not fucking driving, although i would followed him home and kicked his teeth in.
anyways, i hope you find your guitar bro. those Ibby's are nice. just keep youre eyes open, and if you find him, get Oceano to teach that bitch-ass a lesson.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 23, 2011)

for fucks sake, can none of you read? If you want to tell me "that sucks dude" or share a similar story, feel free to PM me or something about it, I'm always down to chat. But don't fucking bump this thread and make me think somebody has info on my guitar, when you don't at all.



envenomedcky said:


> Please, for the LOVE OF GOD, DON'T POST IN THIS THREAD UNLESS YOU HAVE INFO ON MY GUITAR.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 23, 2011)

DON'T FUCKING BUMP THE THREAD IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANY INFO ON THE GUITAR. IS THIS BIG ENOUGH TO READ?! DON'T DO IT.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2011)

*UNLESS YOU HAVE INFORMATION ON THE STOLEN GUITAR DO NOT POST TO THIS THREAD UNLESS YOU WANT TO BE BANNED.*


----------

